# Poisonous soil in abandoned military facility



## Roaylrat (Nov 9, 2011)

Beit-Dagan military facility was in use by the army for more then 40 years. It was a factory manufacturing army vehicles, until it was evacuated in 2001. An environmental report from 2009 states that the soil in this place is loaded with poisonous waste, that pollutes the underground natural water reservoir.




















































Video:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G03Up2eh9g[/ame]

For more of my Haunted Houses and Ghost Towns:
http://royalrat.wordpress.com/haunted-houses/


----------



## Urban Witness (Nov 9, 2011)

i like the picture with the plane in..


----------



## Tizzme (Nov 10, 2011)

Urban Witness said:


> i like the picture with the plane in..



I like the one of the toilet ! Does that say something about me ???


----------

